# !2th birthday



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Today is Daisy's 12th birthday. She is waiting on her dad and i to take her and Lucky to the park. She will have whole grain pasta and marinera w/ chicken and some mozzerala.She will probably get a soft serve after her walk. Then there will be gifts.Happy Birthday little girl!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Daisy!!! Here's to many more Happy Birthdays!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday beautiful lady, wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

so sweet! :birthday: to your beautiful girl!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy says thanks to everyone for their good wishes and says Hi to all the seniors out there.She had her dog friendly Chicken Parm minus the cheese and some whole wheat pasta and some of Mom and Dads spaghetti sauce frozen this summer.Daisy got her new pink stuffie and Lucky got a brown one ,they of course swithched. The Nyla bones were not exactly what they thought.Daisy is now chilling w/ Dad watching TV .Not bad for my little 12 year old lady . She had dessert early after her walk in the park DQ w/ a biscuit.So Goodnight Princess Daisy and may we have more birthdays to celebrate.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday and wish you many more. Looks like a very happy dog.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Daisy! Hope you have many more happy years. Chloe sends kisses.


----------

